# Intro and request



## Umm Imaan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi there everbody, my name is Aneesa and my family and I arrive in Cairo on the 6th of November. I have been reading up on all posts trying to prepare for the move and have a full store of both excitement and trepidation!



Thanks and regards
Aneesa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Aneesa

Welcome to the forum. 

I am sorry but as a new poster you cannot make a request that would have advertisers joining just to try and sell you their apartments... 
I
Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your host family should be able to help you sort out accommodation...they will know where to look and how to ask the bowabs


----------



## Umm Imaan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello Maiden, thanks for your reply. Yes that is the plan that our host family will help us find accommodation once we get there... I thought I would get the ball rolling to see about availability though word of mouth.

How many post would I need to make in order to ask about available apartments?

Kind regards
Aneesa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Umm Imaan said:


> Hello Maiden, thanks for your reply. Yes that is the plan that our host family will help us find accommodation once we get there... I thought I would get the ball rolling to see about availability though word of mouth.
> 
> How many post would I need to make in order to ask about available apartments?
> 
> ...




Advertising is not allowed on the forum. It is not a matter of numbers it is a matter of being part of the forum, using the board to pass information, chit chat, asking questions, giving opinions.. 

Many times we get someone who joins to ask....ie does anyone know where I can get a great haircut and lo and behold we get another new poster who joins to tell us that they know a great place and then go on to basically advertise it. 
It is generally the same person or at least a set up.

I am not suggesting that is what your post was proposing to do just explaining the reason behind my decision to take out part of your post

Your best bet is to let your host family help you.. 1 they know the area 2 they know what you can afford (btw if you were talking Egyptian pounds earlier then you will not find a rental at that price) 3 they will be offended if you do not let them help you out. 

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Umm Imaan said:


> Hello Maiden, thanks for your reply. Yes that is the plan that our host family will help us find accommodation once we get there... I thought I would get the ball rolling to see about availability though word of mouth.
> 
> How many post would I need to make in order to ask about available apartments?
> 
> ...


If you read back through the forum you will find this subject has been discussed many times.
At the top of the page is a search button...just type in Apartments in Cairo and it will take you all of the posts.


----------



## Umm Imaan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi thanks moderators, the reason why I asked in the first place is because I saw people asking for available apartments like the 5 plus posts I just read.


While I understand that the forum needs to be advertising free I think it would be very helpful if people could find accommodation help in a particular part of the forum? Maybe the new Classifieds section?

Thanks
Aneesa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Umm Imaan said:


> Hi thanks moderators, the reason why I asked in the first place is because I saw people asking for available apartments like the 5 plus posts I just read.
> 
> 
> While I understand that the forum needs to be advertising free I think it would be very helpful if people could find accommodation help in a particular part of the forum? Maybe the new Classifieds section?
> ...




People can advertise their apartments but they must pay to do so... and that is the problem they wont pay. We work hard to keep the forum free of adverts . 

I edited your post because it would have generated someone joining to post an advert about their apartment. Mods have the discretion to have a post or not..


----------



## Umm Imaan (Aug 20, 2012)

I see...


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

If you want to do some pre-planning, then try the avenues you would normally use. Unfortunately, most landlords and shops don't use the Internet to showcase their goods. 

I can understand your frustration on not getting your questions answered immediately, but you must also look at this from the regular posters' view--we see these requests a zillion times and we grow weary of having to.

Listen to our moderators--they know of what they speak!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Umm Imaan said:


> I see...



Umm Imaan...I belonged to forums in the past that were totally spammed by advertisers....
It makes the forum highly annoying for people who just want to post about living in Egypt, and other 'chatty' stuff...
That's one of the good things about this forum....it has a separate section for advertisers....and the rest of us are very happy with the way it's moderated!

BTW.....welcome, and I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------

